# Jim Beam wood chips



## Bummed (Jul 18, 2016)

I was in Winn Dixie today and they had these clearanced at $1.99. I never tried them but couldn't turn down that price. 













20160718_130517.jpg



__ Bummed
__ Jul 18, 2016






If they're your thing check them out if you have a Winn Dixie by you.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 19, 2016)

Thanks for the heads up!

Al


----------

